# Platinum Membership Upgrade



## Dominic (Nov 12, 2017)

Platinum Memberships are now available for purchase, and include the features below. Registered members do not have the below functions.

1. Search function enabled
2. Delete own posts and own threads
3. Edit own  posts and thread titles
4. Edit signature
5. Delete other users ratings and likes.
6. Edit profile
7. Removes 90% of ads

*http://www.socalsoccer.com/account/upgrades*


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2017)

So that's where the search function went.


----------



## lhjrbowl (Nov 13, 2017)

Dominic said:


> Platinum Memberships are now available for purchase.
> 
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/account/upgrades
> ...


Any way to pay NOT using PayPal?

I had a very long and problematic series of transactions with PayPal several years ago that I will likely never forgive or forget. If PayPal is the only choice (and they are now requiring you to make an account) then I'm afraid I will have to pass.


----------



## coachrefparent (Nov 13, 2017)

Any way to get rid of the trolls?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 13, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Any way to get rid of the trolls?


LOL - there is the Ignore feature!  However, they keep popping up with new screen names.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 13, 2017)

espola said:


> So that's where the search function went.


Id be more worried about the deleting...given what happened to the old board.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes you can go back and delete old posts, or even large threads that you started and want deleted along with all posts in that thread. This is good for when your coach wants you to delete a post about how the other team just played kickball, and got lucky.


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey, I'm "Silver Elite".  When did that start?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Hey, I'm "Silver Elite".  When did that start?


If you signed up for the membership it immediately put you into the silver elite grouping. Some 24 plus hours later it will then designate you as platinum.


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If you signed up for the membership it immediately put you into the silver elite grouping. Some 24 plus hours later it will then designate you as platinum.


No, that's not it, unless I am getting an honorable promotion in recognition of long service to the cause.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 15, 2017)

Fixed now straight to Platinum.  Your level " Silver Elite"is now relevant to your post count.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 15, 2017)

Fixed now straight to Platinum.  Your level " Silver Elite"is now relevant to your post count.


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 16, 2017)

Dominic, fyi since these changes were made, I have not been able to login from my cell phone (iPhone). I can only login from my PC.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 16, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Dominic, fyi since these changes were made, I have not been able to login from my cell phone (iPhone). I can only login from my PC.


I have no issue from my iPhone.  Not to lessen your problem, just saying that I don’t think it’s a broad issue.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 16, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Dominic, fyi since these changes were made, I have not been able to login from my cell phone (iPhone). I can only login from my PC.


It happened on my phone. Try clicking 'Stay logged in" first. Then input your password and finally your email. I know it may sound strange, but it worked for me.


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 16, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It happened on my phone. Try clicking 'Stay logged in" first. Then input your password and finally your email. I know it may sound strange, but it worked for me.


Thanks LM14 that trick made it work. Appreciate the advice !


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 16, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Thanks LM14 that trick made it work. Appreciate the advice !


Any time. However, going forward when you leave the site you may now have to click "stay logged in" each time and it will log you back in. For some reason it does not stay logged in all the time.


----------



## soccerstud (Jun 13, 2018)

i was on a lot a few years ago but stopped for a while...tried to get back on months ago and account was gone. Had to set up another account, same user name, now im down to Bronze, I was at silver elite...what the hell man? lol,


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 13, 2018)

soccerstud said:


> i was on a lot a few years ago but stopped for a while...tried to get back on months ago and account was gone. Had to set up another account, same user name, now im down to Bronze, I was at silver elite...what the hell man? lol,


Was your account set up on the previous forum interface? Once the old site went down, everyone had to recreate their accounts.


----------



## soccerstud (Jun 13, 2018)

yes it was...oh well, would have been nice to keep my status but no biggie


----------



## Veritas (Dec 5, 2019)

I just ordered mine. But didn't get approved as of yet. Is there a waiting period?


----------



## Dominic (Dec 7, 2019)

just upgraded you.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 20, 2019)

Send me your PayPal email you used.


----------



## professor2020 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Platinum Memberships are now available for purchase, and include the features below. Registered members do not have the below functions.
> 
> 1. Search function enabled
> 2. Delete own posts and own threads
> ...


Can I post tournaments add?


----------



## professor2020 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Send me your PayPal email you used.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i paid via paypal


----------



## Dominic (Jan 18, 2020)

professor2020 said:


> Can I post tournaments add?


No I have ad space available if you are interested.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 18, 2020)

Dominic said:


> No I have ad space available if you are interested.


How much is ad space?


----------



## professor2020 (Jan 19, 2020)

Dominic said:


> No I have ad space available if you are interested.


i paid $15 for the up grade .
What are the benefits for the up grade?
also  I want to have sapce adds for my events ; what is the cost to post a banner /


----------



## Darmah (Feb 25, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Platinum Memberships are now available for purchase, and include the features below. Registered members do not have the below functions.
> 
> 1. Search function enabled
> 2. Delete own posts and own threads
> ...


I just signed up and upgraded to Platinum but can't seem to find the search function or edit signature.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 13, 2020)

Does anyone not get the email notifications anymore?  Any idea on how to fix?  Thanks


----------



## Dominic (Jul 13, 2020)

Banner Ad Space is $250 per month.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 6, 2020)

I upgraded to Platinum yesterday but the change has not been applied. Thank you kindly.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> I upgraded to Platinum yesterday but the change has not been applied. Thank you kindly.


Nice move and a fair price for 24 hour entertainment.  I see fools on here at 3am ranting away.  It helps for editing and making changes.  I paid for two of my past avatars.  I think I will go Paltinum with Crush.  What club you at Cruzer?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 8, 2020)

crush said:


> Nice move and a fair price for 24 hour entertainment.  I see fools on here at 3am ranting away.  It helps for editing and making changes.  I paid for two of my past avatars.  I think I will go Paltinum with Crush.  What club you at Cruzer?


HA! I will not be checking after work hours, that I can tell you! Too much going on at the house to do that. 3 AM?? They must work the night shift. Private message incoming.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> HA! *I will not be checking after work hours, that I can tell you! *Too much going on at the house to do that. 3 AM?? They must work the night shift. Private message incoming.


I said the same thing 9 years ago.  All it took was one asshole calling out my dd a cry baby all because he lost and my dd cried a lot when she would get whacked from bigger players who couldn't catch her.  She would scream in pain in the box and she would get the PK and we would win.  This one dad on here was talking so much trash on my 8 year old and I got pissed.  Because my dd played at a certain club, we were forbidden to post on here so I was gone for a few years.  I came back last year looking for some answers to questions in my brain and promised myself I would just lurk and not post. However, I couldnt hold to that commitment and i met Maps and we started chatting one night and way late into the night.  I have respect for him because he was honest with me as a sucker dad and what all this soccer stuff is really about in da states.  I got hooked.  I did go on here past 1am a few times and I felt sick the next morning and checked myself in with a Doc friend of mine and got on some good meds.  I sometimes get off my meds and start going off but not lately.  Just giving you a heads up and a warning to watch yourself.  One dad to another.  Age of goat?


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 8, 2020)

crush said:


> I said the same thing 9 years ago.  All it took was one asshole calling out my dd a cry baby all because he lost and my dd cried a lot when she would get whacked from bigger players who couldn't catch her.  She would scream in pain in the box and she would get the PK and we would win.  This one dad on here was talking so much trash on my 8 year old and I got pissed.  Because my dd played at a certain club, we were forbidden to post on here so I was gone for a few years.  I came back last year looking for some answers to questions in my brain and promised myself I would just lurk and not post. However, I couldnt hold to that commitment and i met Maps and we started chatting one night and way late into the night.  I have respect for him because he was honest with me as a sucker dad and what all this soccer stuff is really about in da states.  I got hooked.  I did go on here past 1am a few times and I felt sick the next morning and checked myself in with a Doc friend of mine and got on some good meds.  I sometimes get off my meds and start going off but not lately.  Just giving you a heads up and a warning to watch yourself.  One dad to another.  Age of goat?


Yea, people online think they can bully others. What is weird is that they would not do that in person. Sorry, you had to deal with a jerk. Thanks for the advice. I have a 2012G'er.


----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Yea, people online think they can bully others. What is weird is that they would not do that in person. Sorry, you had to deal with a jerk. Thanks for the advice. I have a 2012G'er.


That is awesome.  U9 or U10 were so much fun for my dd.  It truly was the age she fell in love with soccer.  I will send you a pic with a trophy.  Some dads get mad at me for posting championship pics of my dd glory days.  Check PM bro.  Plus, dont share PMs with the group.  Not cool imo.  Mums the word from this dad.


----------



## Cruzer (Jan 19, 2021)

Coach Carlito said:


> How do we CANCEL Platinum Membership???  THERE ARE NO INSTRUCTIONS ON THE ENTIRE WEBSITE.  Thank you


You can stop automatic payment in Paypal > settings > payments > automatic payments > select SoCalSoccer.com > cancel button


----------



## Coach Carlito (Jan 19, 2021)

Cruzer said:


> You can stop automatic payment in Paypal > settings > payments > automatic payments > select SoCalSoccer.com > cancel button
> 
> View attachment 9961


Dominic ignored my emails when I asked how to cancel, thank you


----------



## Dominic (Jan 19, 2021)

Coach Carlito said:


> Dominic ignored my emails when I asked how to cancel, thank you


LOL you just messaged me at 11:56AM today. I do have a regular job.


----------



## nearmargalit (Feb 16, 2021)

I paid upgrade but I don’t see it applied.  Can you check?


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

nearmargalit said:


> I paid upgrade but I don’t see it applied.  Can you check?


unlimited editing is my favorite.  Welcome to socal soccer fabulous forum.  I'm coming up on 10 years.


----------



## BruceDern (Feb 25, 2021)

How do I start a poll? Where is that function? Do I have to be Platinum to do this?


----------



## crush (Feb 25, 2021)

BruceDern said:


> How do I start a poll? Where is that function? Do I have to be Platinum to do this?


You need to pay $15 bro.  It's worth every penny, trust me.


----------



## WestOfFive (Feb 25, 2021)

crush said:


> You need to pay $15 bro.  It's worth every penny, trust me.


What ever happened to Silver Elite? Can you do Polls with that?


----------



## crush (Feb 25, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> What ever happened to Silver Elite? Can you do Polls with that?


I think I heard a rumor that Dom was looking at Bronze for $5 ((includes polls)), Silver for $10 ((polls and edit up to 2 hours)).  Skip the gold standard and go right to Platinum for $15, with all you can eat buffet style, meaning you can delete, edit, post memes, post pictures with links and so much more all for $15.  I love this place.  Thanks Dom again for helping us all come together and talk soccer


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2021)

crush said:


> I think I heard a rumor that Dom was looking at Bronze for $5 ((includes polls)), Silver for $10 ((polls and edit up to 2 hours)).  Skip the gold standard and go right to Platinum for $15, with all you can eat buffet style, meaning you can delete, edit, post memes, post pictures with links and so much more all for $15.  I love this place.  Thanks Dom again for helping us all come together and talk soccer


It might be worth it but I have had bad experiences with Paypal.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

espola said:


> It might be worth it but I have had bad experiences with Paypal.


Wow, I did not know you actually responded to me.  This is huge for me Espola.  I told you before I liked you and I know you liked me and I know you know your soccer.  I went cray cray for a reason and I hope you know why?  You have real youth soccer experience and I always have an ear for those who have been there and done it.  I pay because I need to edit and delete 24/7


----------



## JuliVeee (May 20, 2021)

I paid for the past 2 years but it appeared I was charged 3x. Not sure who to contact about that -- i sent an email when I was double charged last year but never heard back.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 20, 2021)

JuliVeee said:


> I paid for the past 2 years but it appeared I was charged 3x. Not sure who to contact about that -- i sent an email when I was double charged last year but never heard back.


Send a private message/conversation with Dominic.


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Dec 23, 2021)

Can someone please update my account so I can search!!! Thank you


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Dec 24, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> Can someone please update my account so I can search!!! Thank you


I paid like 2 days ago. Come on now!!!


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2022)

What was that security/privacy hiccup for a few hours today?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> What was that security/privacy hiccup for a few hours today?


If we told you, we'd have to kill you and occasionally you are helpful on here so we will let you live. Today.  

lol, good I thought it was me and because I was watching the Olympics and was being hacked by China because of microchips in the vaccine that I had implanted in my forehead.  
(Also a joke.)


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> If we told you, we'd have to kill you and occasionally you are helpful on here so we will let you live. Today.
> 
> lol, good I thought it was me and because I was watching the Olympics and was being hacked by China because of microchips in the vaccine that I had implanted in my forehead.
> (Also a joke.)


I had to do some research on Incognito Mode.


----------



## Poconos (Feb 16, 2022)

JuliVeee said:


> I paid for the past 2 years but it appeared I was charged 3x. Not sure who to contact about that -- i sent an email when I was double charged last year but never heard back.


 this happened to me too.  double paid in 2020 and triple in 2021.  watch those PayPal autopay options, very glitchy.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2022)

Poconos said:


> this happened to me too.  double paid in 2020 and triple in 2021.  watch those PayPal autopay options, very glitchy.


I canceled my paypal account years ago for things like that.


----------



## Singh (Nov 8, 2022)

I paid two days ago and dont see the search function


----------

